# .010 Pins Coming soon



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

SPOT-HOGG SHINES WITH .010 FIBER OPTICS

Spot-Hogg now has a new and popular size of fiber available for the hunter and competitor alike. Knowing that fiber optics can be too bright, .010 fibers are the perfect blend of a glowing pin, that doesn’t dominate the sight picture. This smaller fiber doesn’t halo or blur like some of the larger fibers, giving a crisp clean sight picture. The .010 fibers come in red, green and yellow and will be available for all sights November 1, 2006. 

Spot-Hogg Archery Products
125 Smith Street 
PO Box 226
Harrisburg, OR 97446
Tel: 888-302-7768 (toll free) Fax: 541-995-3702
E-Mail: [email protected]

Picture Below shows a 7 pin guard with .010 fibers


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:thumb: 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

:darkbeer: 

AWESOME!


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

That my friend is one sweet looking sight!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice Kris- We talked about this earlier in the year. I'm glad you guys decided to go this route. I am buying a set A.S.A.P.


----------



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*levels*

off a bit huh?....... or just an optical illusion?
is the red and yellow actually going to work under the light?

speed


----------



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

*level*

I didn't level the sight before I took the picture.

If you use our uv light, all of the pins should light up fine.


----------



## in2blacktail (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice, options!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

yessi knew if i was patient you guys would come through i kept telling all my buddies last year when the were all jumping ship "i'll just wait for spot hogg to come out with .10 pins" i knew you guys wouldn't let me down. now all my buddies can feel like real morons because i have all the benifits of .10 pins and still have the best pin sight money can buy.:RockOn: 

thank you spot hogg you guys rule


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*pm*



LittlePig said:


> I didn't level the sight before I took the picture.
> 
> If you use our uv light, all of the pins should light up fine.


hey LP,

i sent you a PM.....

speed


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Pin Turrets...*

Just curious, will you be producing 0.010 turrets as well? 

Thanks!

WEC


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Just curious, will you be producing 0.010 turrets as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> WEC


Yes . . . inquiring minds want to know! ???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Just curious, will you be producing 0.010 turrets as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> WEC



My guess would be that they will use the same turrets as the other pins. The .019s and .029 use the same ones.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh yeah...ordered mine...I can't wait!!! :wink: :darkbeer: :tongue:


----------



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

*Universal*

The turrets will be universal, so all you need to convert your sight to .010 fibers is just the pins.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Thanks a bunch!*



LittlePig said:


> The turrets will be universal, so all you need to convert your sight to .010 fibers is just the pins.


:thumbs_up


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Man, that is some small fiber....... Should be great for 3D shooting :wink:


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Just a little bump for these pins......and here's a few pics of the 'modification' I did to my setup that makes it nearly impossible to destroy the tiny fibers.

Hunt with these without fear of breaking them! :wink: 

Hopefully this sways some of you that may have been on the fence about these, due to their fragile nature. 

Complete story here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=405004


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Last one....completed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Dont you need a turret that matches each dia of fiber ala .010, .019, and .029? What good would .010 fiber do in the same size hole thats covers the x, i would think you would need a new smaller "head" turret?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*100% Agreed...*



L-train said:


> Dont you need a turret that matches each dia of fiber ala .010, .019, and .029? What good would .010 fiber do in the same size hole thats covers the x, i would think you would need a new smaller "head" turret?


I could see not having every size, but for those who want 0.010 pins, wouldn't one think that there's a little too much 'metal' crowding the sight picture around what should be a very tiny dot? I'd think it would be good to produce a set of pin turrets that fits, say, 0.010 and 0.019 pins, with a smaller profile? One problem I have now is when I try to shoot small spots the turret blocks out part of the immediate target area.

Just a thought...


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Hopefully this clears it up.....


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Clear as mud...the pin and turret are 2 SEPERATE pieces. You use your old turrets, and order the .010" pin section from Spot Hogg. Nicest thing about it is that you don't have to completely take out your pin to make the switch. Just make your left/right adjustment and go shoot!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Now THAT's more like it!!*



LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Clear as mud...the pin and turret are 2 SEPERATE pieces. You use your old turrets, and order the .010" pin section from Spot Hogg. Nicest thing about it is that you don't have to completely take out your pin to make the switch. Just make your left/right adjustment and go shoot!


Thanks a bunch for clearing that up. I have a 7-pin Hogg-It, and I actually thought the turret was considered the whole arm assembly, even though I knew it was in two pieces. 

By the way, the small tubes are a great idea. That looks awesome, very clean. I have the individual tubes that Fitz sellls along with the Fitz LD's, and it looks pretty cool also. But yours is the best idea I've seen so far...:thumbs_up

So the laymen's answer is...yes, they do have specific sizes for the pins...right?


----------



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes each fiber size has its own specific pin. Only the turrets are universal.

However LookMa, you have to remember that you've removed the wire on your sight, which is why you can change the pins with out removing them from the pin guard. 

With the wire still in place you need to remove the complete pin assembly from the pin guard in order to switch pin sizes.


----------



## LittlePig (Dec 8, 2002)

By the way, thanks for the great explanation and pics.:thumbs_up


----------

